# Can't see Tivo over wireless bridge



## lilolee (Nov 4, 2007)

Just received a Tivo with cachecard and wanted to set it up over my wireless network.

I have tested the Tivo and it works fine (cachecard detecting memory etc)
When I plug the Tivo direct into a switch I can see it at 192.168.1.200
When I plug it in to the bridge (3Com) I can't see it and ping fails.

To test what might be happening I plugged my laptop into the bridge I can see the network from the laptop, but I can't see the laptop from any other machine, even if I ping the IP address.

Has anyone got any advice for me.

Many TIA

Lee


----------



## mikeyp (Dec 22, 2005)

I had this problem with my belkin wireless bridge. For some reason after a certain amount of time (a few hours) it would drop the wireless connection even though it showed it was still connected till the tivo next communicated with the router, ie, daily call.

Try running a test call and then see if it'll ping after.

Now I've put in a cat5 network across the house I don't have the problem at all any more.


----------



## lilolee (Nov 4, 2007)

I've got to go away for work, but will have a play at the weekend.

Lee


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Not sure that it is relevant, but wireless network bridges can cause odd effects. My old Netgear wireless bridge had no MAC address, but it (intentionally) adopted the MAC address of the first wired device that connected to it. Although the bridge should not expose that oddity to the connected devices, it could look a bit odd to diagnostic programs on the wireless side.


----------



## lilolee (Nov 4, 2007)

Quick Update

No matter what I did I couldn't see TIVO via the bridge. But when I put a switch between them I can use TivoWeb. Not ideal.

But have other problems that I will put into a new thread.

Lee


----------



## mikeyp (Dec 22, 2005)

hmm, needing the switch makes me wonder if you've accidentally got the wrong sort of cable. It might be worth trying both a standard cat5 cable and a crossover cable between the tivo and the bridge and see if that works.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Some bridges have problems negotiating the the layer 3 protocol with the cachecard drivers IIRC. Putting a simple switch between them normally sorts this out.


----------



## lilolee (Nov 4, 2007)

Tried it with both a straight through and crossover and neither worked. So sticking to a switch.

Cheers

Lee


----------



## stevensdrs (Aug 10, 2005)

I have my tivo setup using a netgear wireless network bridge It works perfectly and you can connect to the bridge and to tivo over the network. 
I seem to remember when i set it up that it was important to change the cachecard address from 192.168.1.??? to 198.162.0.???. So I have Tivo on 192.168.0.200 and bridge on 192.168.0.201 and main router on 192.168.0.1
Also check any firewall restrictions on main router and bridge to ensure these addresses are allowed.


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

Some of the wireless bridges that were marketed as 'Games Adapters' may well have restrictions (other than the common one of restricting you to one connected device), since they don't expect to be coupled up to a real operating system.


----------



## lilolee (Nov 4, 2007)

It happens to be a 3COM access point that can be reconfigured to be a bridge or repeater. Just looks like the software isn't as good as I'd like.

Lee


----------

